# Etapa de FI 455khz con filtros ceramicos



## rubencentro (Oct 12, 2010)

alguien tendria un esquema de una etapa de FI  de 455khz con filtros ceramicos , es para un receptor de hf , que estoy armando , realice uno con bobinas clasicas ( amarillo blanco y negra) y no me convence tiene un pasabanda muy ancho. 
gracias.


----------



## crimson (Oct 12, 2010)

Hola rubencentro, si el hecho con bobinas te parece ancho (anda por los 10KHz) el de los filtritos cerámicos te va a parecer anchísimo. ¿el receptor lo vas a usar para BLU? porque de ser así vas a tener que usar filtros hechos con cristales de cuarzo. Saludos C


----------



## rubencentro (Oct 14, 2010)

E ntiendo me cambiaste un concepto , pense que eran mas " finos" los ceramicos , voy a seguir investigando a ver como puedo hacer una " escalera de cristales " , la idea es que sea para usb lsb y am .
tengo que rediseñar todo de vuelta , ver que xtales consigo . fx del oscilador , un abrazo y gracias por tu respuesta.
EXITOS.


----------



## crimson (Oct 14, 2010)

Hola rubencetro, te estás metiendo en un berenjenal, para AM lo mejor es usar filtro cerámico, que es ancho, para BLU el filtro a cristales, y para cw el mismo filtro a cristales con diferente valor de capacidad, para hacerlo más angosto. Yo creo haber visto en una Sprat (Small Power Radio Amateur Transceivers) un alemán que hizo un filtro estrecho con resonadores de 455 de control remoto, usó como 8 en serie.¿Vos estás usando los filtros detres patas? Porque esos te vendrían bien para AM, y antes de rediseñar todo experimentaría con el filtro a resonadores para BLU. Saludos C


----------



## rubencentro (Oct 16, 2010)

Ya lo se estimado  C esto no es facil , la otra solucion seria mezclar otra vez y bajar la fx de FI , el problema es que no se si se consiguen trafs de FI con otros valores que no sea 455 , entonces con una FI de 100 KHZ seria mas facil estrechar el paso de banda, despues tengo proyectado incluir un filtro activo de audio , voy a ver que consigo con el dato que me diste con resonadores. 
De ultima hacemos unas berenjenas en escabeche para la picadita del asado.....¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
EXITOS


----------



## crimson (Oct 16, 2010)

Hola rubencentro, acá hay un artículo interesante sobre filtros de baja frecuencia. Saludos C


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 19, 2010)

Se consiguen filtros cerámicos muy angostos:
http://www.oscilent.com/spec_pages/Filters/F-738.html
Buscando un poco encontré uno muy barato que venden por ebay, el LTM455FW, no es de los más angostos, pero 20 unidades a unos 15 dólares.
Dejo la hoja de datos del mismo.


----------



## rubencentro (Oct 22, 2010)

Exelente material  Black desconocia que hubiera esa clase de filtros, siempre trabaje con equipos comerciales donde la calidad de  la radio es pesima . Voy a preguntar en las cuevas de once  si tienen algunos de esos  Muy interesanta el articulo que bajo Crim . el otro dia gogleando un poco encontre algo parecido , por ahora voy a probar con unos trafos de una radio TFK ( AÑO 1970) que compre en una feria de la zona , aparentemente estan en condiciones y como consegui el circuito le voy a hacer el " INCUCAI" . 
Les deseo lo mejor ...
EXITOS.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 22, 2010)

Se pueden conseguir filtros de esos en viejos teléfonos inalámbricos (hacia service de éstos hace muchos años y de ahí los conocí) que trabajaban por los 50 MHz. Los vas a reconocer enseguida ya que tienen 5 patas, y depende de las marcas y modelos venían con letra E o F (distinto ancho de banda). Como ya son teléfonos de desguace, es solo cuestión de buscar un poco


----------



## crimson (Oct 23, 2010)

Aquí encontré otro artículo sobre filtros en FI. Saludos C


----------



## rubencentro (Oct 28, 2010)

bueno mo salio mi respuesta anterior .
Gracias por la informacion.
me es muy util
EXITOS


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 10, 2010)

A ver si te sirve ésto :

http://www.intio.or.jp/jf10zl/filt.htm

Saludos !


----------



## rubencentro (Nov 11, 2010)

Amigo 2 mtros Esta muy bueno el sistema para variar el ancho segun las r's , lo voy a probar con xtales de 10 mhz.  ya tengo varios metodos para aplicar , a decir verdad les estoy muy agradecidos no pense que hubiera o hubiese gente con tantos datos y lo mas importante querer compartirlos . Por ahora estoy medio parado por culpa de un oscilocopio que esta un poco QRJ osea anda cuando se le ocurre,    le voy a tener que enseñar quien manda  .   si querida ..... je je je .
Como dijo una gran persona que tuve el gusto de ser su alumno " sino hay proyectos no hay vida "
Bueno muchachones EXITOS salud y bienestar para todos .
RUBENCENTRO


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 20, 2010)

crimson dijo:


> un alemán que hizo un filtro estrecho con resonadores de 455 de control remoto


 
Saludos Crimson:

Alguna vez haz logrado poner a oscilar dichos resonadores? He probado 3 y nada, siempre me lanza 4,5Mhz o una forma distorcionada y modulada alrededor de 680Khz. Los probe con un oscilador colspit y uno con compuertas logicas.

73's


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 20, 2010)

Yo sí Anthony, los hice oscilar para generar el batido en un receptor casero de BLU. Si te interesa, levanto el circuito, ya que por supuesto, no tengo idea de donde lo pude haber dibujado.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 20, 2010)

Me interezaria mucho!

Gracias de antemano


----------



## crimson (Dic 21, 2010)

Hola anthony, yo uso este tipo de circuitos con CD4011 y anda bastante bien, usé uno de 455 para un codificador estéreo (de esos que dividís y sacás 38KHz para la señal piloto de 19KHz) sin problemas, con transistores es muy difícil lograrlo, no sé porqué. Saludos C

Buscando otra cosa encontré las fotos  de le mini-emisora. Te hice un detalle del oscilador a resonador cerámico de 455. Saludos C


----------



## tercel (Dic 21, 2010)

hola crimson ayuda con rx porfavor


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 21, 2010)

Antony: una foto de mi receptor ultra especial KT777 1/2  y el esquema. Como verás en la foto, en lugar de L1 y C1 usé una bobina de FI de AM. Y por supuesto, el cristal que aparece como de 1.5 MHz, es de 455 KHz.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 22, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Antony: una foto de mi receptor ultra especial KT777 1/2  y el esquema. Como verás en la foto, en lugar de L1 y C1 usé una bobina de FI de AM. Y por supuesto, el cristal que aparece como de 1.5 MHz, es de 455 KHz.


 
Gracias Black Tiger. Para que usabas el oscilador? Para el batido?

Saluds


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 22, 2010)

Sipis, para recibir los patos (BLU), a regañadientes a veces me comunicaba con ellos.

PD: Aguante la *AM*


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 23, 2010)

Pero le pusiste algun varicap para que funcionara como clarificador? Utilizabas tambien los filtros chinos de 5Khz como IF?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 23, 2010)

> Pero le pusiste algun varicap para que funcionara como clarificador?


No, para nada, el OFV no estaba sintetizado, por lo cual, podía variarlo en forma continua. El receptor tenía una primera FI de 10.7 MHz, luego una de 455 KHz, y como agregado, un demodulador de BLU en la cual hacía uso de este oscilador.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Ago 16, 2011)

Hola muchachos disculpen por reactivar el tema pero estoy buscando la forma de realizar un filtro a cristal para una FI de 455 Khz con un ancho de banda de 500 Hz si alguien conoce o tiene el esquema para implementar dicho filtro le estaría muy agradecido lo publiquen ya que llevo dos días y no encuentro nada sobre el tema.

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2011)

¿ Seguro leiste todo el tema ?

Te agrego un par de páginas

http://www.qsl.net/lw1ecp/FiltXtal/FiltXtal.htm

http://www.ea2ry.com/libroradio/Cap13.htm


----------



## retrofit (Ago 16, 2011)

Buenas noches.
Aquí más filtros  cerámicos de 455Khz.
Espero que esté el archivo, es la primera vez que lo hago


----------



## gabriel77sur (Ago 16, 2011)

Hola a todos gracias por los datos, les comento e leído los artículos que publico el colega crimso  y los filtros que se tratan son para una FI de 50 Khz a 100 Khz y el ancho de banda de los mismos es excelente, el motivo de mi consulta es que dispongo de 3 cristales de 455 Khz y me gustaría usarlos y realizar un filtro con una banda pasante de +-250 Hz con respecto a la Fc, el tema esta en que la mayoría de los filtros que he visto están diseñados para FI de 9, 8, 10,7 Mhz y otros, estos tienen un ancho de banda de 2,7 Khz usados en equipos de blu, he visto filtros comerciales con las características mencionadas pero escapan a mi presupuesto. veremos que se puede hacer. 
saludos


----------



## ugt (Oct 5, 2011)

hola gente del foro tengo una duda quiero correr de frecuencia un cristal cuanto se puede correr alguna configuración, algún circuito, es para la banda de 40 metros ejemplo 7.030 mhz gracias de antemano


----------



## crimson (Oct 5, 2011)

Hola ugt, podés usar ésta, es clásica. El artículo original está acá:
http://gacw.no-ip.org/historico/gacw7e.pdf
Saludos C


----------



## ugt (Oct 6, 2011)

gracias crimson la verdad pregunto por que estoy interesado en armar un qrp para y para no usar vfo que igual tienden a ser mas aparatosos y ocupan mas espacio probare este que me envías gracias 
PD: este me motiva armarlo de este link  



aunque he fabricado uno con filtro en BLU para 40 metros pero es mas aparatoso  bueno un abrazo gracias igual estaré atento al tema


----------



## crimson (Oct 6, 2011)

Hola ugt, si la idea es hacer un conversión directa te conviene usar un resonador cerámico de 3,58, lo hacés andar con el circuito que te envío y funciona OK entre 3,58 y 3,50 MHz
Saludos C


----------



## ugt (Oct 7, 2011)

gracias crimson altamente agradecido el tema donde encuentro estos resonadores son como esos de color cafe como los mas comunes de 10.7 que estan en la etapa fm? solo que este que tengo que usar es de 3,58..   donde lo encuentro??? gracias crimson un abrazo


----------



## crimson (Oct 7, 2011)

Hola ugt, yo los compro en un distribuidor de Farnell, hago traer varios para que me rinda el flete (te cobran el mismo flete por uno que por 20), el distribuidor en Chile es éste:
http://www.electromin.cl/index.php/mtop-prod/mtop-prod-elec/mtop-prod-elec-farnell
Saludos C


----------



## gabriel7747 (Feb 7, 2015)

rubencentro dijo:


> E ntiendo me cambiaste un concepto , pense que eran mas " finos" los ceramicos , voy a seguir investigando a ver como puedo hacer una " escalera de cristales " , la idea es que sea para usb lsb y am .
> tengo que rediseñar todo de vuelta , ver que xtales consigo . fx del oscilador , un abrazo y gracias por tu respuesta.
> EXITOS.



hola rubencentro y gente del foro, quizas llegue tarde, pero yo he estado trabajando con los filtros ceramicos SFU455B son de 3 pines; y puedes hacer un canal muy selectivo colocando 6 u 8 resonadores en serie, ojala todos de la misma serie solo puenteas todas las patas centrales y fijate que el filtro tiene una raya maracada en el cuerpo al pegar todos los resonadores fijate que esta este del mismo lado luego los puenteas en serie, salida con entrada del siguiente y asi sucesivamente.. , yo use 8 para fabricar un equipo blu y anda super bien anula por completo la banda lateral no deseada..asi que animo a trabajar, el ancho solo lo colocas usando mas o menos resonadores.
con 1 tendras 10-12 khz de ancho de banda
con 2 tendras 5-6 khz 
con 4 tendras 4-3 khz.
con 6 tendras 3-3.5khz
con 8 tendras 3.5-2.5khz
estos son valores referenciales los valores reales pueden variar.
o menos





gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hola muchachos disculpen por reactivar el tema pero estoy buscando la forma de realizar un filtro a cristal para una FI de 455 Khz con un ancho de banda de 500 Hz si alguien conoce o tiene el esquema para implementar dicho filtro le estaría muy agradecido lo publiquen ya que llevo dos días y no encuentro nada sobre el tema.
> 
> saludos



hola gabriel77sur  aqui envio una imagen de filtros lo lograras con 10-12 cristales


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 8, 2015)

gabriel7747 dijo:


> ESCRITORIO
> 
> hola rubencentro y gente del foro, quizas llegue tarde, pero yo he estado trabajando con los filtros ceramicos SFU455B son de 3 pines; y puedes hacer un canal muy selectivo colocando 6 u 8 resonadores en serie, ojala todos de la misma serie solo puenteas todas las patas centrales y fijate que el filtro tiene una raya maracada en el cuerpo al pegar todos los resonadores fijate que esta este del mismo lado luego los puenteas en serie, salida con entrada del siguiente y asi sucesivamente.. , yo use 8 para fabricar un equipo blu y anda super bien anula por completo la banda lateral no deseada..asi que animo a trabajar, el ancho solo lo colocas usando mas o menos resonadores.
> con 1 tendras 10-12 khz de ancho de banda
> ...


!!Hola Don gabriel7747 premeramente congratulaciones por tu trabajo !!  haora se no for de muchas molestias , ?? podrias ustedes subir lo diagrama esquemactico ( planos) dese TRX BLU que estas armando ??.
 Mui interesante ese estudio( desahollo) en si enplear filtros ceramicos cascateados de modo els serviren en BLU (banda angosta).
!!Muchas gracias!!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## gabriel7747 (Feb 8, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !!Hola Don gabriel7747 premeramente congratulaciones por tu trabajo !!  haora se no for de muchas molestias , ?? podrias ustedes subir lo diagrama esquemactico ( planos) dese TRX BLU que estas armando ??.
> Mui interesante ese estudio( desahollo) en si enplear filtros ceramicos cascateados de modo els serviren en BLU (banda angosta).
> !!Muchas gracias!!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Amigo daniel mi equipo lo base en el QRP Iller-40(disponible en pdf en la internet) mayormente salvo algunas modificaciones como el canal F.I. a 455khz y el vfo analogo lo cambie por un pll digital con lcd con paso de 1 khz, ademas agrege un circuito R.I.T. que permite incursionar entre KHZ, el BFO lo realize unicamente con un fet mpf102 ó bf245, luego subire el esquema del BFO  lo demas queda a la imaginacion de cada uno.

https://www.google.cl/url?sa=t&rct=...=8W2duOWGTSGp8fMzMLw_1Q&bvm=bv.85464276,d.eXY


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 8, 2015)

gabriel7747 dijo:


> Amigo daniel mi equipo lo base en el QRP Iller-40(disponible en pdf en la internet) mayormente salvo algunas modificaciones como el canal F.I. a 455khz y el vfo analogo lo cambie por un pll digital con lcd con paso de 1 khz, ademas agrege un circuito R.I.T. que permite incursionar entre KHZ, el BFO lo realize unicamente con un fet mpf102 ó bf245, luego subire el esquema del BFO  lo demas queda a la imaginacion de cada uno.
> 
> https://www.google.cl/url?sa=t&rct=...=8W2duOWGTSGp8fMzMLw_1Q&bvm=bv.85464276,d.eXY


Bueno aun me gustaria en demasia puder mirar los planos( diagrama esquemacticos ) del TRX BLU que armaste con FI de 455Khz , pero logico eso  quando for possible .
!Fuerte abrazo !.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 8, 2015)

Comercialmente(en los equipos de BLU) las FI bajas de 455KHz siempre se multiplicaron por 4(2x2) para tener una frecuencia de 1820KHz y de esa forma después mezclar/manejar.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 8, 2015)

Antiguamente habian filtros mecanicos para 455Khz fabricados por la enpresa de telecomunicaciones norte americana "Rockwell Collins" , verdaderas obras de arte , mui prolijo  y de  desenpeño (performance) invejable  , despues los japoneses hacieran copias dels  ("Kokusai Electric.")a priecios mas bajos y obviamente con performance tanbien mas bajas , jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## gabriel7747 (Feb 8, 2015)

Lo normal es que la F.I. sea superior al ancho de la banda de radioaficionados donde se usará normalmente desde 300-500 khz, si bien la F.I. 455khz es baja esto facilita bastante la construccion casera de equipos de radio. por ejemplo si deseamos hacer un equipo blu(ssb) en la banda de 40 metros a una frecuencia de 7.000 khz (7mhz) el oscilador de portadora debera estar por abajo para USB 453.5khz y por encima para USB 456.5khz aprox. dependiendo del ancho de banda del filtro y de la banda pasante, esto en la etapa generadora de banda lateral, luego en la etapa mezcladora el V.F.O.(oscilador de frecuencia variable).debera preferentemente estar por encima de la frecuencia a obtener ejemplo:
7.455.o khz - 455khz =7.000.0 khz eso en palabras basicas del proceso de generacion de una señal B.L.U. (banda lateral unica)
S.S.B. (single side band)



se puede hacer un equipo mas simple que un ssb aplicando el metodo basico de DSB (doble banda lateral) y amplificando directamente en la frecuencia deseada hasta lograr potencia, unos 5 watts seran suficientes para comunicarse a 3.000 kms inclusive, y como receptor usar uno de conversion directa, ambos dispositivos son totalmente compatibles con BLU, el tema radica es que ocupa un mayor ancho de banda y esto podria molestar a algunas personas, lo otro es que transmite indistintamente en USB y LSB con portadora suprimida, a esto se le llama DSB-SC (double side band-supressed carrier - doble banda lateral con portadora suprimida en español).



aqui va un esquema de bloques del sistema BLU y una correccion del filtro de cristal que subi anteriormente.



Este es el equipo que estoy fabricando todo ha sido hecho en casa, desde el software hasta el hardware.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 9, 2015)

Hola a todos , tengo una pregunta : alguien hay probado montar lo proyecto "Bitx-20" , TRX BLU en 20 M de autoria del radioaficcionado Indu Ashhar Farhan's ?? , http://www.phonestack.com/farhan/
!Gracias!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## gabriel7747 (Feb 9, 2015)

muy complicado daniel


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 9, 2015)

gabriel7747 dijo:


> muy complicado daniel


?? conplicado ?? , Nooooooo , conversión sinples , enpleya  dos mixer pasivos a diodos (bidirecionales) , amplificadores de FI tanbien bidirecionales , conponentes comunes  faceis de sacar , nada tan conplejo 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## chevitron (Feb 17, 2015)

don Daniel para usted que es un maestro de la rf. no es muy complicado, 
pero para nosotros los simples mortales es recomplicado
saludos desde. bolivia. 
atte don chevi.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 17, 2015)

chevitron dijo:


> don Daniel para usted que es un maestro de la rf. no es muy complicado,
> pero para nosotros los simples mortales es recomplicado
> saludos desde. bolivia.
> atte don chevi.


Menos, menos, menos, Don chevi en realidad soy solamente un apacionado irremediable por decadas a fio de  la RF y montagens caseras en ese tema (homebrew).
A proposito, ?? como estas tu proyecto de lo receptor de FM totalmente y unicamente enbasados en transistores bipolares ?? 
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tupak (Sep 15, 2015)

Hola!


Tendrías el esquemático de como quedó conformado el amplificador FI 455Khz

gracias.


----------



## gabriel7747 (Sep 15, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Menos, menos, menos, Don chevi en realidad soy solamente un apacionado irremediable por decadas a fio de  la RF y montagens caseras en ese tema (homebrew).
> A proposito, ?? como estas tu proyecto de lo receptor de FM totalmente y unicamente enbasados en transistores bipolares ??
> !Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola daniel yo realice un qrp de 5-8 watts de mi manufactura y es muy simple ademas me ha funcionado super bien  de conversion simple y doble banda lateral lo mas dificil es el vfo el cual esta controlado con microcontrolador pic y pantalla lcd encoder etc. trabajar solo con transistores siempre trae problemad ademas de utilizar muchos componentes para algo tan simple. saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 15, 2015)

gabriel7747 dijo:


> Hola daniel yo realice un qrp de 5-8 watts de mi manufactura y es muy simple ademas me ha funcionado super bien  de conversion simple y doble banda lateral lo mas dificil es el vfo el cual esta controlado con microcontrolador pic y pantalla lcd encoder etc. trabajar solo con transistores siempre trae problemad ademas de utilizar muchos componentes para algo tan simple. saludos.


!!!!Felicitaciones Don gabriel7747 , haora si no for de muchas molestias ,?? podrias subir aca los planos dese transmissorzito para nuestra apreciación ?? .
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

